# Neuer PC mit windows 7 möglich?



## Atheron (18. Oktober 2017)

*Neuer PC mit windows 7 möglich?*

Hallo an alle, 

Ich möchte für ein Freund einen neuen PC zusammenbauen da seiner sehr alt ist, mehr als 5 Jahre. Ich hatte an einen Ryzen gedacht aber ich hörte das man kein Windows 7 darauf installieren könnte, welche er unbedingt behalten möchte. Auch mit den "neuen" Intel z.b. intel i7 7700 sollte es knapp werden oder bald nicht mehr möglich sein.  Leider finde ich keine aktuelle Infos über dieses Thema, deswegen wende ich mich an euch. Hat jemand das selbe Problem oder funktioniert es alles?

-Muss man den PC neu aufsetzen wenn man praktisch alle hardware neu ersetzt unter windows 7 bzw 10 oder kann man die neue hardware mit windows von der Festplatte dran stöpseln?

Was für ein mainboard formfaktor muss man nehmen wenn man so einen PC hat 
https://www.asus.com/Mini-PCs/V7P8H67E/

ich würde ihn auch raten einen neuen gehäuse zu holen aber bin neugierig was für ein mainborad da rein kommt habe keine eindeutige antwort gefunden.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2017)

Die Irritationen was Win 7 auf neuen PCs anbelangt kommt durch reißerisch formulierte Newsmeldungen. Win 7 funktioniert auf jedem neuen PC problemlos. (Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, wieso man freiwillig dabei bleibt, Win 10 ist halt in allen Belangen wesentlich moderner und sogar Resourcen schonender. sprich schneller). Es ist halt so, dass Win 7 divere neue Funktionen in neuen CPUs nicht mehr unterstützt. Der normale Anwender merkt da aber nichts von, er hat maximal ein paar Leistungseinbußen im Vergleich zu Win 10). 

Fünf Jahre ist nicht alt, mein PC ist auch fünf Jahre alt, hatte gestern aus Spaß einen CPU Benchmark bei Ashampoo gemacht und lag auf Platz 125.000 von fast 900.000 Teilnehmern. Je nachdem was man macht sind auch zehn Jahre alte CPUs teilweise noch problemlos nutzbar, da gibt es andere Faktoren, die wichtiger sind, etwa RAM oder SSD. 

Wenn du einen neuen PC zusammenstellst musst du Windows auch neu installieren. Einfach alte Platte ran funktioniert nicht. Da im alten Windows dann alle Treiber falsch sind, insbesondere CPU, Mainboard Chipsatz usw. führt das sofort ins Chaos, weil nichts funktioniert. Auch hier Vorteil von Win 10, wenn du bei der Installation Internet hast, dann holt er sich alle Treiber, auch die von Fremdherstellern wie für Grafikkarte eigenständig, du selbst musst da in der Regel gar keine Treiber mehr installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2017)

Atheron schrieb:


> -Muss man den PC neu aufsetzen wenn man praktisch alle hardware neu ersetzt unter windows 7 bzw 10 oder kann man die neue hardware mit windows von der Festplatte dran stöpseln?


 ich würde bei einem großen Hardwarewechsel immer neu installieren, denn es kann ansonsten Fehler geben, und auch wenn man keine Fehler bemerkt, ist es ggf. alles andere als optimal. 

Zudem würde ich unbedingt eine SSD für Windows nehmen - allein deswegen "muss" Windows eh neu drauf, außer er hat schon eine SSD. 

Und wenn schon nei, dann auch direkt Win10. Die Win7-Lizenz sollte dafür immer noch akzeptiert werden, die kannst du bei der Installation als Key einfach eingeben. Win 10 ist schnell installiert, dann halt noch Updates ziehen lassen, beim Mainboardtreiber die neusten Treiber schon vorher runterladen, dann installieren, dann noch die Grafikkartentreiber. Anwendungen einfach nach und nach installieren, muss ja nicht alles an Tag 1 zu 100% drauf seni    und Games kannst du teils auch einfach "rüberkopieren", vor allem Steam-Spiele. Einfach Steam neu installieren, dann den alten Ordner Steamapps/common in den neuen Steam-Ordner reinkopieren, dann muss man jedes Spiel nur 1x in der Steam-Bibliothek vor dem ersten Start kurz checken lassen. 




> Was für ein mainboard formfaktor muss man nehmen wenn man so einen PC hat
> https://www.asus.com/Mini-PCs/V7P8H67E/
> 
> ich würde ihn auch raten einen neuen gehäuse zu holen aber bin neugierig was für ein mainborad da rein kommt habe keine eindeutige antwort gefunden.


 Das kann IMHO auf keinen Fall ATX sein, da bei ATX allein das Board bis zu ca 30x24cm groß ist, und die 30cm gelten für die "Höhe". Das Gehäuse ist aber nur ca 35cm hoch, und 5cm hohe Netzteile gibt es nicht    mATX ist wiederum maximal ca 24x24cm groß, und das wird vermutlich auch das Format des Gehäuses sein, denn das passt. Da sind auch "vorne" genug Platz für Laufwerke, und von der Höhe her kommt es hin (normales Netzteil ca 8-9cm hoch). Noch Kleiner, zB ITX. wäre auch möglich, aber eher unwahrscheinlich, da solche Boards dann teurer wären (und in so einem PC wird möglichst gespart) und für noch kleinere Gehäuse gedacht wären. Da würde der PC eher als Mini-PC beworben werden.

Wenn du sichergehen willst, dann miss einfach nach. ca 24x24, dann isses mATX.


----------



## Atheron (18. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich denke ich kann ihn dazu überzeugen auf Windows 10 umzusteigen. Kann ich diese Windows 10 Aktivierungskeys die für ca. 30 € dafür holen?

Könntet Ihr nochmal über die Komponenten rüber schauen die ich mir vorgestellt habe?

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
MSI B350 PC Mate
G. Skill 16 GB Ripjaws 4 DDR4 2400
bequit  pure power 10 400 Watt
MSI GTX 1060 3 GB

SSD ist vorhanden und Gehäuse wird nach Geschmack gewählt


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2017)

Atheron schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> Ich denke ich kann ihn dazu überzeugen auf Windows 10 umzusteigen. Kann ich diese Windows 10 Aktivierungskeys die für ca. 30 € dafür holen?


 wie gesagt: einfach mal die alte Win7-Lizenz bei der Installation eingeben, denn Microsoft hat (ohne es an die große Glocke zu hängen) immer noch die kostenlose Upgradeaktion aktiv, und dafür muss man wiederum nicht wirklich ein vorhandenes Win7 upgraden, sondern kann einen vorhandenen Win7-Key bei der Neuinstallation von Win10 benutzen. Die alte Win7-Lizenz verfällt dann halt. FALLS es Probleme gibt, zB weil es ein "OEM"-Key von Asus ist oder so, dann bei Microsofts kostenloser Aktivierungshotline anrufen, und falls es trotzdem Nachhaken am Ende doch nicht geht, dann kann man auch einen günstigen Key nehmen. Bei eBay gibt es Shops aus D mit mehreren Hundert positiven Wertungen, da machst du nix falsch. Falls ein Key mal nicht geht, sagt man dem Shop bescheid und bekommt einen neuen. Und man hat ja 2 Wochen Zeit nach der Installation, erst dann wird Windows "deaktiviert". 




> Könntet Ihr nochmal über die Komponenten rüber schauen die ich mir vorgestellt habe?
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
> MSI B350 PC Mate
> ...


 Ich würde keine 3GB-Version der 1060 nehmen. Da kommt man unnötig an Grenzen, da manche Games für höhere Details 4GB als Minimum verlangen UND es vor allem in Zukunft sicher mehr Games werden, die 4GB brauchen. Lieber die GTX 1060 mit 6GB, zB https://geizhals.de/inno3d-geforce-gtx-1060-twin-x2-n106f-5sdn-n5gs-a1623597.html?hloc=de  - da gilt halt ansonsten echt das Motto "wer spart zahlt doppelt"  

Beim Netzteil: das reicht, aber mit der 500W-Version wäre man auch für eine später kommende neue Grafikkarte sicherer gerüstet für nicht mal 10€ mehr. Beim RAM: für Ryzen sollte man schauen, dass es "Dual Rank"-RAM ist. Hier hab ich mal gefiltert, 2x8GB ab 2400MHz und Dual Rank.


Und wenn es vom Budget echt nicht anders geht: ich würde da VIEL eher dann beim RAM erst mal nur 1x8GB nehmen anstatt bei der Grafikkarte zu sparen. Lieber ne 1060 + 8GB Arbeitsspeicher als 16GB RAM, die man heute eh noch lang nicht braucht, und nur ne Graka mit 3GB.


----------



## Atheron (23. Oktober 2017)

ok hört sich gut an mal schauen was die Geldbörse  vom freund so sagt. 
Wegen Win 10 mit dem Win 7 key aktivieren er hat den key nicht mehr sprich ein neuer key muss her. Da kann man doch dann ein key kaufen und mit den 30 euro keys sollte es doch möglich sein oder? Direct win 10?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2017)

Atheron schrieb:


> ok hört sich gut an mal schauen was die Geldbörse  vom freund so sagt.
> Wegen Win 10 mit dem Win 7 key aktivieren er hat den key nicht mehr sprich ein neuer key muss her. Da kann man doch dann ein key kaufen und mit den 30 euro keys sollte es doch möglich sein oder? Direct win 10?


 ja, kann man machen. Die win10-keys sind aber auch nicht teuer, wenn du bei zB eBay schaust. Auf jeden Fall reicht die "home"-Version, und auf keinen Fall nur 32Bit, falls das angeboten wird


----------



## Atheron (23. Oktober 2017)

Windows 10 Pro Download Vollversion / Upgrade günstig kaufen

Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit - inkl. DVD und COA günstig kaufen

sind die in Ordnung?

die DVD wäre für meinen freund idealer.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2017)

Atheron schrieb:


> Windows 10 Pro Download Vollversion / Upgrade günstig kaufen
> 
> Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit - inkl. DVD und COA günstig kaufen
> 
> ...


 Man kann sich Win 10 direkt bei Microsoft runterladen. Mit dem Windows Media Creation Tool (bei "Tool jetzt herunterladen" ) kann man dann "für einen anderen PC vorbereiten" oder so ähnlich und sich dann eine eigene DVD brennen oder auch einen USB-Stick passend "formatieren" lassen. Installation per USB geht ja bei modernen PCs problemlos.

Den Shop kenne ich zwar nicht, scheint aber ok zu sein => https://www.ekomi.de/bewertungen-softwarebilliger.de.html 

Die "billigen" Lizenzen sind halt oft "gebraucht" bzw. Restposten von Keys, die bei Firmen nicht benutzt wurden. Das ist aber kein Problem. Falls ein Key mal nicht klappt, senden seriöse Shops direkt einen neuen zu.


----------



## Batze (23. Oktober 2017)

Falls dein Freund sein momentaner Rechner noch aktiv ist kannst du dir aber auch den Lizenz Key auslesen lassen. Dafür gibt es genug Tools im Net die das können, dann zahlst du auch für eine Win 10 Lizenz nichts mehr da man ja wie auch Herbboy sagt immer noch von W7 auf Win 10 updaten kann.
Hier mal eine Anleitung dafür mit Hinweise zu benötigten Tools. KLICK
Und ja, Windows 7 war schon Klasse, aber Windows 10 ist eben in vielen Punkten besser und eben die Zukunft.


----------

